

Facebook Survey - cmelbye
http://cmelbye.wufoo.com/forms/facebook-survey/

======
cmelbye
I made this quick survey about Facebook to see what people's problems are with
Facebook. Perhaps there's room for a startup to come in and do something that
Facebook isn't doing well. If you could, take a few minutes to fill it out.
All fields are optional, but the age and school questions are probably the
most important.

~~~
user24
upvoting for honesty and resourcefulness.

